# Auto-sexing breeds



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi i was just wondering if any body new any breeds for example a cream leg-bar is a feather sexed breed and I would like ones that can be feather sexed I am planning on adding some new members to my flock and selling some others could you please help


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Rhodebars are autosexing at hatch. Wheatan Marans and well-bred Salmon Favorelles can be sexed at about two weeks old. They aren't marketed as "auto sexing" but it's very obvious the difference between a male and female once their wing feathers start to come in.


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Black or Red Stars/Sex Links are one of the most popular kinds of feather sexing breeds.


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

Pure breeds I was after


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Lol, ok Yoda!


----------



## texas75563 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Autosexing Poultry Breeds*

*This post is from a uk site.

Autosexing Poultry Breeds : *

Amrock , Ancobar , Barnebar , Bielefelder Kennhuhn , Brockbar , Brussbar , Buffbar , Cambar , Cobar , Cream Legbar , Dorbar , Gold Legbar , Hambar , Niederrheiner , Norske Jaerhon , Oklabar , Polbar , Rhodebar , Welbar , Whealbar , Wybar 
All of these birds are autosexing, this means that on hatch the girls and boys (hens & cockerels) can be told apart (sexed) by the colour of their down, generally the boys hatch yellow with muted patches of brown and the girls hatch brown with clear stripes on their backs, the girls also have much clearer eye flashes. These birds are all pure breeds and will hatch true - these are not hybrids!

* The following link has more information on what breeds were used to make some of the breeds. Plus more info such as chicken size and egg production. *It was too many characters to post here.

https://www.facebook.com/funkychicken001/posts/222712084571583


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks for that


----------

